# New recall on Fuel Pump for 2002-2003 Altima



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Got it from http://www.nissannews.com better fix it before winter come...



> 2002-2003 Nissan Altima Fuel Pump Screen Campaign and Update on Altima/Sentra 2.5 Liter Engine Exhaust Voluntary Safety Recall Campaign [Aug. 13, 03]
> 
> Background
> Nissan will be conducting a voluntary safety recall campaign on certain model year 2002 and 2003 Altima vehicles as noted below.
> ...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank God I live in Texas and drive a 3.5


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Thank God I live in Texas and drive a 3.5  *


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats amazing that living in NJ (which touches NY and PA) doesn't entitle you to the correction.


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

Phil,

Thanks for the info. You da man.

I guess the crystallization does not apply to 3.5SEs?

Just curious, because I live in Canada where it can get pretty cold, but I've never had issues starting the car in or out of the garage.

Regards and thanks,

10ed


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

The recall doesn't specify 2.5 or 3.5 so 3.5 may also be affected. There is guy on the "A" board mentioned his dealer performed this recall on his 3.5.

BTW, the estimated number of units affected is around 377000.

Off topic a bit, people are lot more friendly here than the other board...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

...or just use dry gas to prevent the dreaded ice crystals.


----------



## yatz (Apr 27, 2003)

I just had this recall done on my 03 3.5 All they do is install a screen before your fuel pump. I came in to do the "Loss of power while accelerating" TSB and the service rep mentioned the recall.


----------

